# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от Елены Мартыновой -елен-ки >  У*ЛЁТНАЯ ТЕМА :   юбилей, свадьба,НГ корпоратив,выпускной

## elen-ka20

*Хочу предложить вам ещё 2 полных сценария  У*Лётной темы  :"У*Лётная "(свадьба),"От винта"(юбилей) 

СВАДЬБА и ЮБИЛЕЙ - два совершенно разных по конкурсно-игровому наполнению сценария. Да и повод очень отличается. Так что если вам нужно провести юбилей- стоит брать именно юбилейный вариант,так как вся текстовка и игровая программа для юбиляра,а не жениха и невесты * 


 Могу вам гарантировать ,  что даже если вы начинающий ведущий или же ведущий, который НИ КОГДА не проводил тематические праздники без проблем проведёт "у*лётную"...




******************************************************************************************************

----------


## elen-ka20

Не большое фоторепортаж 


[/url]

[/url]

[/url]

[/url]

----------


## Шурочка.

Еленочка, у меня скоро заказ на юбилей лётному инструктору! Подойдёт ли Ваш материал мне? И ещё-песочная церемония-тоже тематическая или для любого юбилея? И получается, что ещё надо будет думать над серединкой, раз у Вас начало и финал...
Юбилей в апреле...Буду думать..И побольше узнаю у заказчиков, чего они хотят... :Yes4:

----------


## elen-ka20

*Шурочка*, Это вам спасибо за проявленный интерес! Надумаете -буду рада помочь )

А я в свою очередь хочу дополнить тему: если вы приобретаете базовый материал "Начало" ,который расчитан на 1.5 часа  реального времени  ,вы  ,даже не имея ни какого опыта работы в таком формате, проведёте банкет на высшем уровне.Всё написано очень  подробо и от первого лица,то есть не только описание, но и слова ведущего от А до  Я

Что касается наполнения темы -разных стран   -преобретая его к примеру для "у*лётного юбилея  или свадьбы " вы сможете его использовать постоянно, так как за исключением тематических подводок,которые можно изъять из сценария без проблем, игровой материал проверен 1000 раз и работает на любой компании. 

Я предлагаю только тот материал,который прошёл проверку врменем и работает всегда, потому как даже программа ,которая привлекательна  на бумаге,должна пройти обкатку и опробована не на одном банкете,Только тогда он заиграет всеми красками и  поларит полодительные эмоции и ведущему, и его гостям.ИМХО.

----------


## Шурочка.

> 


Елена, на фото-мексиканцы. Вопрос-это блок из улётного юбилея или из стран -путешествий?

----------


## Шурочка.

Ой, я наверно не правильно сделала, что ответила с цитированием, извините...Позже хотела удалить сообщение, но было уже поздно... Но вопрос остаётся в силе!

----------


## ***Юлия

Начав читать У*летный сценарий, сразу стало понятно, какую колоссальную работу пришлось провести Лене, пройти весь путь от рождения Идеи до ее реализации…
Продумано и описано все «ОТ» и «ДО». В том числе оформление, декор, реквизит и т.п... ВСЕ.

Зацепило с первых строк. Уже когда начала читать выкуп - ржу не могу...  :Taunt: с таможней и… вот как не просто все-таки описывать, не называя)))

Это тот случай, когда все, что читаю, мне подходит по стилю, и, как и было написано, действительно можно Сразу брать в работу.  :Aga:  Здесь есть место и время всему и душевности, и юмору. Ярко, красочно. Тема раскрывается полностью. Интересные остроумные подводки, запоминающиеся действа.

Еще порадовало, что в сценарном плане даже есть рекомендации, сколько времени выделить на гастрономические паузы в том или ином случае. Для профи с многолетним стажем эта фраза может показаться смешной, а для меня это пока важно. :Meeting: 

Уверена, что сценарий, который я получила, поможет мне провести следующую тематическую свадьбу как настоящему профи, потому как он содержит столько интересных наработок… Действительно, всё самое лучшее. :Ok: 

Один Инструктаж чего стоит! Вообще классная задумка, как и положено, стюарды проводят инструктаж в самолете перед пассажирами. Не зря Лена говорит, что считает этот блок основной фишкой всей темы. Но отнюдь не единственной. Там еще этих фишек ого-го сколько! :Yahoo: 

Леночка, ты удивительный генератор и воплотитель идей в одном лице!!! :Vishenka 34:  Спасибо!

От винта!  :Laie 43:

----------


## Ольга-Вдохновение

Лена,здравствуйте! А "Улетный " юбилейный сценарий подойдет для 18- летних? Может, еще что-то посоветуете? Пишите либо в личку, либо на почту- tamada.o@mail.ru. Спасибо!

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,отвечу в темке в общих чертах,так как может у кого-то будут вощникать подобные вопросы., а подробности -в ЛС.

Игровые блоки-на любую аудиторию.Застольная часть  -точно тажке.

Все блоки стратаюсь делать универсальными на 200%:для любой аудитоии( от 15 и до..) и для любого торжества(юбилей,ДР,корпоратив и т.д.)

----------


## Шурочка.

Елена, огромнейшее спасибо за "Улётный юбилей", за "Месиканское поздравление", за "Кастинг стюардесс", и "Юбилейную песочную церемонию"!!! Вот просто огромнейшее спасибо! Мне очень всё понравилось! Очень! И кричалка, и песни....Всё -супер! Всё действительно разложено по полочкам (для начинающих ведущих это большая помощь), предложены несколько вариантов на выбор ведущего... Полиграфия-всё нужное есть, только распечатай и на сцену! Все материалы -объёмные... Спасибо, спасибо и ещё раз спасибо! Удачи Вам, и творчества!!!  :flower:

----------


## elen-ka20

Большое спасибо вам )))Я очень рада ,что всё   понравилось .
Вам много хороших и благодарных  заказчиков и удачи!!!
И спасибо вам,что поделилиь  своими  впечатления о пребретённом материале.!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светлая Лань

Елена! Вчера провела Улетный юбилей... Сама под огромнейшим впечатлением! А уж гости-то какие довольные! Благодаря Вам и Вашим материалам! Ощущение, что все пролетело на одном дыхании! СПАСИБО!! Теперь самое время готовить Улетную свадьбу! Уже вся в предвкушении!

----------


## elen-ka20

Светочка,огромное спасибо за такие тёплые слова.Я очень рада,просто счастлива,что материал не разочаровал и вас, и гостей.Успешной  подготовки к свадьбе и такого же фееричного результата))Побольше  хороших вам клиентов и успешных  творческих  проектов)

----------


## Шурочка.

Спасибо, Елена!!! И я уже провела!!! Песня-замечательная, кричалка- отличная! Работала с лётчиками, и им очень понравилось слово "Улётный"!! Под этим девизом и пролетел весь юбилей на одном дыхании!  :Ok:

----------


## grand fiesta

[QUOTE=Шурочка.;4621687]Елена, огромнейшее спасибо за "Улётный юбилей", за "Месиканское поздравление", за "Кастинг стюардесс", и "Юбилейную песочную церемонию"!!! Вот просто огромнейшее спасибо! Мне очень всё понравилось! Очень! И кричалка, и песни....Всё -супер! Всё действительно разложено по полочкам (для начинающих ведущих это большая помощь), предложены несколько вариантов на выбор ведущего... Полиграфия-всё нужное есть, только распечатай и на сцену! Все материалы -объёмные... Спасибо, спасибо и ещё раз спасибо! Удачи Вам, и творчества!!!  :flower: [

Леночка, а сколько будет стоить все описанное выше? Инструктаж, который у вас на фотографиях, он только для свадеб или для юбилеев тоже подходит?  Подскажи, что необходимо приобрести из улетной темы, чтобы получилось ярко и динамично!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Шурочка.*, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за написанные отзывы.Здорово,что материал ,который вы оценили,когда преобрели ,понравился и гостям.Значит он работает))) И уверена пригодится не раз)) Дай вам Бог  удачи в  работе и по жизни)))
С уважением)))

*grand fiesta*, Инструктаж -универсален как для свадьбы,так и для юбилея ,корпоратива и любого другого банкета в этой тематике.
Можно преобрести несколько блоков и к ним  Вы получаете 1-2 блока в подарок,то есть в итоге более чем достаточно материала для яркого банкета.
Самый ВАЖНЫЙ и просто необходимый ,который делает тему по- настоящему  у*лётной - "Начало" .Расчитан на 1.5 часа времени работы.Это вэлком зона,втреча,  1 -е застолье.В нём вся соль темы.И  динамику теме даёт именно этот блок.Он задаёт темпоритм,который держиться до самого финала банкета.
Инструктаж -один из тематических конкурсов.Он выйграшно дополняет тему,так же как и Кастинг стюардесс-танцевальный блок с ировым дополнением и простенькой  анимашкой,расчитаный на 20 минут.

----------


## Ясмин

Леночка, спасибо за материал к Улетной свадьбе. Даже несмотря на то, что в моем портфолио самолетная свадьба уже была, мне захотелось снова реализовать этот проект. И он будет реализован в этом сезоне на 2-й день свадьбы, благодаря тебе. Свежо, с юмором, драйвово и тематично! Спасибище! С меня фотки.

----------


## elen-ka20

Асенька, ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО  ЗА  НАПИСАННОЕ!!! :flower:  
Так здорово,что  мои нароботки понравились и пригодтся тебе в работе)
p.s. жду фото :Grin:

----------


## Ясмин

Отчитываюсь. 30 августа ведущая из моей команды работала Улетную свадьбу. Спасибо тебе, Леночка! Инструктаж - на ура! Начало вечера - на ура! Кричалка - на ура! 

Не все успели провести. Но я наверстаю 22-го сентября на 2-м дне свадьбы. Еще раз спасибище! Очень круто получилось.

----------


## zelenaya

Добрый день, Елена! От себя лично и от всех пятидесяти гостей, присутствующих на  улетном юбилее моего папы, хочется выразить Вам наше огромное восхищение, восторг и благодарность!  :Yahoo: В нашем городке еще такого не видели! Получилось всё!!! Начало, Гавайи, Япония, Франция, инструктаж, песочная – это нечто!!! ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за написанный специально для нас блок Бавария – хохотали до слез! Спасибо за подробно расписанный сценарий, за готовую полиграфию, за всю необходимую музыку, за…за…за… всего не перечесть!  Все настолько «увлеклись» полетом, что не заметили как быстро пролетело время! Благодарю за предоставленную возможность приобретать Ваш драгоценный материал! Для новичков, как я - это просто КЛАД! Теперь как Плюшкин собираю всё, что хоть как-то может пригодиться для дальнейшего использования улетной темы. В очень скором времени обратимся за помощью снова!

----------


## elen-ka20

Асенька,оооооооооооочень тебе благодарна за каждое написанное слово!!!! Это так для меня важно!!! Ну и отзывы от профессионала такого высокого уровня как ты-это двойная радость!!!! 
А раз не успели сдеалать всё,значит есть повод сделать её ещё разок -другой.И правда очень эффектная тема.
Удачи тебе и только обалденный  праздников с участием обалденных компаний!!!
Спасибо тебе))))

----------


## elen-ka20

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ!!! Безмерно рада ,что всё удалось..Отработать такую тему с нуля,начинающему ведущему на УРА!!!!- ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! 
Для меня ваши слова просто   бальзам на душу... Всегда переживаю и 1000 благодарю за доверие,ведь преобретает по сути кота в мешке.И рада,что это материал оправдал ожидание!!!!
И ООООООООЧЕНЬ БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО,что нашли время написать свой отзыв!!! Каждое слово для меня на вес золота!!!! СПАСИБО!!!

Пусть все праздники проходят только  на УРА!!! Удачи вам .....успешных банкетов  ..хороших заказчиков...и буду всегда рада помочь,если смогу!!!!

----------


## mimika172

Здравствуйте,Елена! Деньги перевела на яндекс кошелек 8.09 в 20.30... с нетерпением жду...

----------


## elen-ka20

Дорый день) Всё получила БОЛЬШОЕ спасибо  ! и уже всё отправила .Была на работе...не могла просто ответить вчера.

Лётной тебе  погоды  и успешного "полёта" всем гостям!

----------


## mimika172

Леночка,спасибо! Провела сегодня у*летный юбилей...все прошло на ура!

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо,Мариночка,что отписалась.Я ооооочень рада ,что материала не разочаровал ни тебя,ни твоих гостей!!!
Удачи тебе и БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!

----------


## Ясмин

И еще одна спасибка тебе за начало, кричалку и инструктаж! Второй день свадьбы был улетным во всех смыслах этого слова. Пока люди еще просыпались за столами, мы кричали, произносили тематические тосты. А свидетели инструктажем просто порвали зал. :)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ася,ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО,за написанное.Несказанно рада,что материал "работает" ..Это важно для меня  знать..ооочень ) Спасибо тебе огромное! Хороших тебе гостей и пусть все банкеты будут  "улётными" не завсимио от темы))  :Ok:

----------


## Кoshka-мр-р

Не знала в какой темке у Леночки написать - решила здесь. Улетный сценарий!!! Продуманный до мелочей, как и все фишки Эленки! Просто супер-здорово!

----------


## puzirik

Елена, добрый день! Оплату за Улетный юбилей произвела, жду с нетерпением Ваш материал. Всего Вам наилучшего!

----------


## bratjhon

Где-то наша дорогая Елена потерялась, уже очередь за Юбилеем, наверно Улетела, а юбилея то УЛЕТ как хочется. Леночка, мы написали вам в почту. Ждем ответа.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Кoshka-мр-р*, Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Так приятно знать ,что не пылится сценарий на полке, а работает)))) СПАСИБО!!! Классных праздников и множество благодарных клиентов )) 

*puzirik*, Отправила)))) Большое вам спасибо!!!!!!!

*bratjhon*, ответила))))

p.s. Я приехала..Теперь на связи в любое время)))) :Yes4:

----------


## puzirik

Елена, появилась в Вашей теме, что бы сказать - Большое Спасибо! Провела Улетный юбилей, легко адаптировали под себя и все прошло как по маслу! Весело, ярко и Улетно! Благодарю за такой ценный материал, который можно по разному компоновать, брать блоками или провести от начала до конца. Путешествие удалось на славу!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за  отзыв!!!! Несказанно рада,что всё "прошло как помаслу" и что материал не разочаровал!!!! А за фото -отдельное БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!! Так ярко всё получилось,просто супер!!!! ЗДОРОВО!!!!!
Удачи вам и пусть все праздники будут такими яркими и успешными!!!!

----------


## tigra64

Вот и отгуляла наша золотая свадьба по сценарию Лены "Улетный юбилей". Все остались довольны, несколько раз благодарили. Очень развеселила гостей индийская сказка, вообще все музыкальное сопровождение было качественное. Для таких непрофессионалов как я - идеально - действительно, бери и работай! Спасибо, Елена! Теперь ждут не менее забойный уже мой юбилей  :Yahoo:

----------


## elen-ka20

Поздравляю с успешно прошедшим праздником.Рада,что смогла быть полезной и что всё прошло отлично!!!!
СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ,ЧТО ОТПИСАЛИСЬ!!!! 

С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ВАС  И ВАШУ СЕМЬЮ!!! Здоровья, удачи, счастья !!!! И только успешно проведенных праздников!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Копирую из другой темы отзыв по представленному в данной теме материалу




> Лена, провела по твоему сценарию «Улетную свадьбу» и получила замечательный результат- счастливые молодожены и их гости!!!  Огромное количество благодарностей!! Огромное спасибо, за замечательный материал!!!

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Приоберела сценарий на свадьбу - Улетное путешествие! Сценарий и правда полный и все просчитано до мелочей. каждый звук, картинка, слово. все в точку! немного даже пришлось урезать, т.к. мнооого информации. (кстати, некоторые блоки я использовала, как отдельные на юбилее совершенно не улетном). все гости, а самое главное, невеста остались довольны. Веселились, хохотали!!!  с удовольствием участвовали во всех конкурсах и перелетали с нами! Полиграфия пригодилась. а уж как все смеялись, когда заполняли и читали декларацию..... Особенно порадовало, что сценарий снабжен подсказками по реквизиту и даже тем, чем его можно заменить! предложены несколько вариантов проведения того или иного блока! скоро будут фото, разберусь, как прикреплять сюда и размещу. в пятницу провели свадьу (25 июля), а в воскресенье 27 июля у меня дома была уже другая пара, которая хотет нечто подобное! Я всем рекомендую! Елена меня никогда еще не подводила! все в точку, все в тему!!! Спасибо ВАм огромное!!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

*Олечка*,ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо за такой подробный отзыв!!!!!Да.. сценарий более чем полный-56 станиц занимает текст,Писала с запасом и разными вариантами,чтоб на все случаи жизни и на любой вкус так сказать)))

Успешного тебе и в дальнейшем его использования!!! Балгодарных клиентов и всех благ))))

----------


## КАТЯМОРОШЕНКО

Я ни знала куда написать поэтому пишу сюда.Я хочу сказать огромное спасибо не просто огромное а болшущееее.Я приобрела классический сценарий.Опыта у меня ноль.Так в этом сценарии так все описана каждая мелочь видео фото подсказки я ни знаю сколько трудов я не говорю о времени было потраченно на него.А мне оставалось просто подготовиться.Как хорошо что вы есть спасибо вам.

----------


## elen-ka20

Катя,это вам большое спасибо!!! за то,что воспользовались моим материалом и что поделились своими впечатлениями!! 
Я очень рада что смогла помочь и поздравляю с успешно проведенным банкетом!!!
Только удачных вам праздников и всех благ)))

----------


## Богиня Луны

Леночка, здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, стоимость полного сценария улетной свадьбы.

----------


## elen-ka20

*Богиня Луны*, уже ответила на ваше ЛС по этой же теме ,поэтому ответ не дублирую))) Будут вопрсы- спрашивайте)

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый день. У мужа-лётчика юбилей намечается. Хотелось бы его порадовать и удивить гостей. Опыта нет. Прочитала отзывы про Улётный юбилей. Очень заинтересовал. Подскажите пожалуйста стоит ли покупать весь сценарий? или можно для начала (новичку) использовать только начало и стюардесс? Сколько это будет стоить?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Maslinka*, Если вы начинающая ведущая и хотите провести именно тематический юбилей в у*лётном стиле (авиапутешествие) ,то вам нет смысла брать часть. А дальше что ? Получится тематическое классное начало и .. всё. Так точно не стоит ...
В том то и смысл ,что прописано ВСЁ  в этой теме от и до ,во всех деталях.От сбора гостей,встречи,включая подводки,игры за столом и интерактивы+ игры и конкурсы на танцполе -всё выдержанно в стиле. ....до самого финала банкета. Если бы вы работали уже эту тему,но не очень довольны результатом,или у вас имеется определённый опыт,тогда можно взять и блок "начало" ,а дальше пытаться выстроить программу в этой же теме .А так...это перевод денег.Тогда проще делать традиционный юбилей из  обычных классических блоков.Вам в ЛС бросаю содержания сценария,чтоб вы понимали о каком большом объёме материала идёт речь.

----------


## elen-ka20

Пока не забыла и не потеряла,добавляю отзыв из темы "Готовые сценарии ......" 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5001311



> Доброе утро! Спешу поделиться своим отзывом. В субботу провела Улётный юбилей! Это просто бомба! Анимашка и инструктаж прошли настолько весело, что гостям хотелось ещё чего-нибудь такого) Все блоки очень весёлые, но когда очередь дошла до блока "Япония" мне было даже тяжело говорить от смеха.  Спасибо Вам большое за Ваши работы! Они потрясающие!

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте, Елена!!!  Сценарий улетного юбилея стоит 3500?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) На сегодняшний день стоимость сценария юбилея  4000.
3500 - это цена во время акций. Но в ближайшее время я акцию на сценарии не планирую.

----------


## ewa.elik

*elen-ka20*, Леночка, наконец -то я ВЛЕТЕЛА  в " Улетный юбилей"!!!!!!! ОБАЛДЕННО!!!! 2 недели соображала!!!!!!! Так все грамотно расписано....ТЫ  - ВСЕЛЕНСКИЙ ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :br: В апреле поробую провести юбилей, правда заказали только на 3 часа, так что, кое-то , наверное, сокращу..... Но " ДЕВКИ - СТЮАРДЕСКИ""" :Taunt:  :Taunt: БАЛДЕЖНЫЕ!!!!!! Их обязательно сделаю!!!!!! Танец " МЫШИ и т. д." до сих пор ржууууу!!!!!! Передать словами НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!!!!! Я очень СЧАСТЛИВА, что ВЫ ВСЕ есть у меня ( хотя бы здесь.......) МОЛОДЦАААААААААА!!!!!!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:  :040:

----------


## elen-ka20

Олечка,спасибище вам за отзыв !!!! Рада,что всё понятно...И не сомневайтесь  всё получится и пройдёт на УРА! Проверен сотни раз и мною, и теми,кто приобрёл и отработал.Так что классного вам банкета и пусть всегда будут классными круглый год
зы. Мыши- это моя любимая фишка которую я делаю на КАЖДОМ!!! банкете(кроме повторок) уже 3 год.И буду делать и дальше!Фурор ВСЕГДА!!!!

----------


## оксана 1974

Получила  сценарий- от сценария  в восторге. Представляю, что  будет с гостями( 70-80 человек расчет).
Спасибо за такой подробный, такой полный сценарий.Боюсь, все не успеем).Но у нас это  будет бомба , я думаю./Песочную церемонию не проводят вообще. Исправим пробел. Огромное спасибо!. после проведения-отчетик будет.

----------


## elen-ka20

*оксана 1974*, Большое спасибо,за отзыв! Я рада,что всё понравилось и будьте уверены всё получится.Одна из самых классных тем.
Успешной вам её реализации))))

----------


## Olgawedding

Елена, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, Улетный юбилей и Улетная свадьба- это 2 разных сценария или блоки одинаковые. Какова цена полного сценария со всеми блоками?

----------


## elen-ka20

*Olgawedding*, Добрый день)Все детали и подробности смотрите в ЛС. А для тех,кто задаётся таким же вопросом отвечу в теме: конечно же разные ,потому как события очень отличаются: встреча ,кражи невесты /туфельки ,М-Д, подводки,интерактивы,финал...Это всё разное. А вот тематические игровые блоки общие. Их таких 3 . Просто нет смысла делать два разных инструктажа или "Школа бортпроводников" .

----------


## купер

Елена, добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста,сколько стоит Улетная свадьба-

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день) Не  только стоимость,но и все детали и подробности ,описание, и т.д. выслала ЛС.

----------


## оксана 1974

Вчера провела  Улетную)). Потом подходили , благодарили, что  было весело и интересно. Да и сам антураж удивил наших гостей. 
Огромное спасибо за колоссальный труд. Очень пригодился тайминг и полная  муз. подборка. Это так облегчило подготовку!!!
А сами блоки очень красочные.   Гости отзывались на ура!

Стюардессы- это нечто!! Ребята сначала растерялись, а потом ..... как   разошлись)

ПЫСЫ: а что за мышы??( или это в юбилее?

----------


## elen-ka20

БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!! за отзыв!  :flower: 
Очень рада,что дебют тематики состоялся и прошёл успешно! Поздравляю!!! У меня далеко не все проекты получилась  с перовго раза.Приятно,что материал не подвёл и "отработал" на все 100% .Пусть все ваши праздники проходят только так!!!




> ПЫ.СЫ: а что за мышы??( или это в юбилее?


да..этот момент в юбилее,так как они хоть и имеют общие точки,но всё же разные два сценария.Да и вообще..я стараюсь чтобы сценарий был актуальным,поэтому периодически обновляю его.То что было популярно 2 года назад,уже не актуально сегодня.Вот и появляются периодически " новинки" .

----------


## Менгечаур

:Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 18:  :Vishenka 18: ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ЕЛЕНЕ!!!!!Я нашла что искала,уже провела несколько блоков супер!!!!!!Дай Вам Бог еще творческого вдохновения!!!!! :040:

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо за отзыв!!! Очень рада,что не подвела и мои творчество вам близко по духу).Пусть ВСЁ проходит только суперрррр!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## vic55555

Добрый день Елена, напишите пожалуйста сколько я должна вам перечислить, если мне нужен весь материал улетной свадьбы? И скажите как быстро я получу материал, тк свадьба по авиа тематики  уже 14 августа?

----------

elen-ka20 (24.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый день ) Материал вы получаете сразу же после поступления ваших денег на счёт .И как бы вы не отправляли на Яндекс деньги поступают мгновенно.Детали(сцен план,описание деталей и т.д. - отправила  ЛС)

----------


## Менгечаур

:Vishenka 33: Дорогая Елена огромное вам спасибо за этот сценарий:

[img]http://*********net/7093002.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/7085834.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********net/7083786.jpg[/img]


 это благодарная гости

----------

elen-ka20 (24.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

спасибо большое за  то,что нашлась минутка отписаться.И отдельное БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за фото!!! Супер просто!!! 
Рада ,что успешного пользуетесь материалом  :Ok:  По больше вам работы и только супер классных банкетов!!!

----------


## анечк@

Спешу оставить отзыв.Очень здоровский сценарий.Столько переживала за эту свадьбу так как времени на подготовку почти небыло.Мы полетали с кайфом.Гости такие молодцы помнили что мы на борту самолета(благодаря вам конечно) шутили на эту тему, смотрели в иллюминаторы пытаясь угадать где летим и в какую страну попадем. Как ржали во время инструктажа)))))) это что то. Не успела провести по-по-по и выкуп, а так жалко((((но думаю в след раз обязательно.С первой минуты праздник удался.Встречала самолетами .Спасибо Вам Елена от всей души.Буду пользоваться с огромным удовольствием и на других свадьбах.

----------

elen-ka20 (24.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

*анечк@*, Анчка,спасибо огромное за отзыв.Безмерна рада,что прошло всё как  и планировалось,отлично! С успешным дебютом этой темы!
Сама её очень люблю,а раз люблю,то часто и провожу.И как следствие совершенствую,чтобы она "не устарела"(это в общем-то происходит со всеми темами,так как всё течёт,всё меняется.И тут важно не застрять в одной поре).



> Гости такие молодцы помнили что мы на борту самолета(благодаря вам конечно)


думаю это ваша заслуга,Я лишь чуток помогла понять как надо развивать эту тему) И здорово,что люди откликнулись)
Ещё раз вам спапибо! И пусть все праздники будут драйвовые и яркие!

----------


## никанора

Лена, зашла поблагодарить за «*Улётный  юбилей*», который купила по акции. Мне понравилось, спасибо! Всё от начала до конца выдержано в стиле, подробно и понятно расписано.
Понравилось наполнение сценария, где сюжетной линией проходит путешествие гостей и юбиляра по странам. Поняв принцип «путешествия», сценарий можно дополнять, или разбавлять своими игровыми моментами. Но, возможно это и не понадобится, так как предоставлено море интересного материала. Мне лично понравились блоки: «Япония» «Гавайи» «Индия». Ну а чисто авторские Ленины фишки, такие как: «Инструктаж», «Аэродинамическая пауза», «Школа-кастинг», непременно обретут успех, и станут хитами юбилейного праздника.
Начало и финал, это всегда важное составляющее любого праздника. И тут вы получаете от автора главный козырь в руки – авторскую встречу и финал. Мне понравилось! Смотрибельно и со смыслом!
Отдельное спасибо, за прекрасное музыкальное оформление сценария и полиграфию!
Что добавлю? Добавлю знакомство с гостями, которое на любом мероприятие провожу 2 тостом. Это будет «Улётное» музыкальное знакомство, по типу застольной анимашки. И обязательно жизненную история юбиляра, которую всегда провожу третьим тостом, и которая тоже будет улётной, музыкальной. Ну, и кое что ещё:)). 
К чему я это написала? Да к тому, что получив от автора хорошую, крепкую основу, вы можете быть индивидуальны, без особой головной боли.
Всем удачи, а автору, ещё раз, большое спасибо!

----------

elen-ka20 (24.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо что нашли время и за такой подробный отзыв отдельное БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Добавить,"приправить" под себя безусловно можно. А тем более по индивидуальной информации о юбиляре.В остальном всё проверено,обкатано и не подведёт : обожаю эту тему и отработала таких банкетов наверное под сотню,а может и больше.Так что всё ,что в сценарии не теория,а "практика".Добротная и проверенная.И да..удобная темка..собирать можно как пазл,добавляя к тематическим моментам страны на свой вкус. 
спасибо что приняли участие в акции) Успешных вам праздников!! круглый год!!!

----------


## иришка11

Леночка, большое спасибо за полный сценарий! Мне очень понравился. Я редко пишу слова благодарности, но Вам скажу вы замечательный сценарист. Все ваши игры и задумки в моем стиле, я очень люблю сценарии где есть место и для улыбки и для трогательных слез. А в вашем варианте все в полной мере. Мне всегда было боязно преобретать игровые блоки, так как по сути ты приобретаешь кота в мешке, но теперь я с уверенностью могу сказать, что вы тот человек у которого не страшно купить любой материал. Огромное человеческое спасибо от души!

----------

elen-ka20 (24.06.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Ирочка,спасибо БОЛЬШЕ!!! за ваш отзыв и вашу оценку.Рада,что вам понравился материал. Он проверен на разных компаниях и множество раз ( и не только мною) .Ни когда не подводил.Так что уверена и ваши гости оценят и повеселятся от души.
Приятного вам полёта )

----------


## КурочкинаН

Елена, пишу свой отзыв о программе "Улетный юбилей", супер сценарий!!!! Это большая находка на все мероприятия, его можно использовать и импровизировать как угодно-УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОО!!!!! Требуется конечно серьезно все изучить и приобрести атрибуты, но это стоит того!!! Я провела для компании улетный юбилей -30 лет, благодарностям гостей не было предела, а я даже не успела использовать все блоки!!! Леночка, вам огромное спасибо за проделанную работу, за ваш труд!!! Спасибо, что делитесь с нами своими секретами!!! Я ваша поклонница! Всем рекомендую приобрести эту программу полностью!!!

----------


## elen-ka20

Наташа,СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!!! за отзыв :Tender:  .Очень рада что и твой дебют с этой темой состоялся и не стал комом,а  как получилось как и у всех с этой тематикой  "любовь с первого слова".Пусть все праздник проходят только так- на УРА!!! Много весёлых праздников и работы  круглый год! :Ok:

----------


## цветок

Лена! Огромное спасибо за "Улётный" сценарий.
Третий раз провожу,всегда супер!

----------

elen-ka20 (13.07.2016)

----------


## цветок

Фотоотчёт " Улётный юбилей"
[img]http://*********ru/10432028m.jpg[/img]
Встреча юбиляров.
[img]http://*********ru/10442257m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10474000m.jpg[/img]
Первый тост. ...те самые 2 крыла...
[img]http://*********ru/10425872m.jpg[/img]
Инструктаж.
[img]http://*********ru/10455571m.jpg[/img]
Вынос супа.
[img]http://*********ru/10439187m.jpg[/img]
Бразильский блок
[img]http://*********ru/10422803m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10480146m.jpg[/img]
Гавайский блок.
[img]http://*********ru/10474002m.jpg[/img]
«АНУЕНУЕ» -РАДУГА-пожеланий
[img]http://*********ru/10449426m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen-ka20 (13.07.2016)

----------


## цветок

Рабочий момент.
[img]http://*********ru/10428946m.jpg[/img]

----------


## elen-ka20

Ой,Лилечка,спасибище и за отзыв и за такой шикарный фотоотчёт. Здорово получилось! И я рада что смогла помочь)))
Два крыла   символично.И полиграфия ,глобусы - ну всё супер!!!  :Ok:  Бразилия классная,у девчонок такие перья,прям как настоящие из Бразилии  ,А мужчинки -гавайки  :Ok:  :Taunt: !!Как ты интересно обыграла "Ануе" . Я  смотрю и думаю :" это не из моего сценария наверное ".А оказывается :"  таки да" ,как говорят в Одессе. Возьму и себе на заметку.Очень ярко вышло. 
И сразу вопрос - суп - это традиция такая?

----------

цветок (13.07.2016)

----------


## цветок

> И сразу вопрос - суп - это традиция такая?


Да,я думаю можно сказать и так.Мы почти всегда в начале праздника выносим торжественно суп.

----------

elen-ka20 (13.07.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

Здорово обыграла этот момент в этой теме.  :Ok: Очень эффектно получилось.Им бы ещё столики на колёсах для этих целей получилось бы точно как в самолёте

И образ у тебя супер!!!!! Настоящая "хозяйка" полёта.

----------

цветок (13.07.2016)

----------


## цветок

> И образ у тебя супер!!!!! Настоящая "хозяйка" полёта.


Этот наряд удалось к апрельскому юбилею купить,а первые два просто в тёмном платье была.
 А вот такая стюардесса по имени Жанна открывала шведский стол.

[img]http://*********ru/10545584m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10539440m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********ru/10525104m.jpg[/img]

----------

elen-ka20 (14.07.2016)

----------


## elen-ka20

ахахаха....вот уж точно именно для  шведского стола.Раньше ,когда работала с костюмами,тоже были такие "красотки",рвали зал ))))Но сейчас уже костюмирование стало не особо актуальным и поэтому  для нашего города это уже истоия.
ЗЫ.Хочу отметить правильный подход к  такому неоднозначному моменту: костюм для таких образов должен быть "собран идеально ,чтобы были у людей ассоциации с ТЕАТРОМ !!! пародий аля Пескова  ,а не  придорожным секонд хендом или ещё чего хуже. Потому всё  очень даже смотрабельно и не вызывает  негативных эмоций 

Спасибо за фото  :Tender: .Море удовольствия получила!!! :Yahoo: 
Пусть все праздники проходят отлично!

----------

цветок (14.07.2016)

----------


## ксюшкин

Елена, скажите, а сколько стоит сценарий " Улётный юбилей" ? Так загорелось мне , уж больно хочется в этой тематике провести))))

----------

elen-ka20 (01.03.2017)

----------


## ксюшкин

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо Леночке, за её сценарий Улётный юбилей, который я приобрела у неё. Опыта проведения таких тематических юбилеев у меня не было, поэтому я решила обратиться за помощью к профессионалу Елене, Вы знаете когда я получила этот сценарий я сразу же бегло прошлась по нему, затем прочла второй раз, третий и была в полном восторге, все расписано до мелочей от Вэлком зоны до финала, всё разжёвано, бери и работай. Все конкурсы подобраны грамотно. Готовилась, учила , страшно переживала и вот настал тот день. Всё Слава богу прошло хорошо, отлично, гости с удовольствием участвовали во всем, а инструктаж стюардесс-это вообще бомба, все с удовольствием повторяли движения смеялись и вели себя как дети, вообщем путешествие прошло на Славу и всё это благодоря Вам Елена, Вашему таланту. Фотографий у меня пока нет, но как появятся я сразу же выложу их. Для меня самое главное что именинница и гости остались в полном восторге в этом и заключается наша работа. Смело покупайте сценарии у Елены, тот кто ещё не приобретал, советую, как говорится БЕРИ И РАБОТАЙ. ещё раз огромное Вам спасибо за помощь, подсказки, советы и поддержку.

----------

elen-ka20 (16.03.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Спасибо огромное за отзыв!!! Я очень!!! рада что всё прошло как я и обещала. Пусть все праздники проходят только так! 
зы. Если получится выставить фото- буду благодарна)

----------


## Петрова Нина

Добрый день. Сколько будет стоить три блока улетного юбилея: начпло, инструктаж и кастинг. И подойдет он для корпоративной вечеринки?

----------

elen-ka20 (11.04.2017)

----------


## Татьяна74

Добрый день. Хотела бы узнать тоже стоимость на сегодня улетного юбилея? Если можно скажите какой нужно для него реквизит?

----------

elen-ka20 (03.05.2017)

----------


## elen-ka20

Все детали оправила ЛС. Надеюсь теперь вы всё получили)
Будут ещё вопросы- пишите..

----------


## elen-ka20



----------


## ЮлаЮла

Добрый день! Подскажите стоимость улетного сценария. Правильно ли я поняла, что он подходит  для свадьбы и для юбилея?

----------


## elen-ka20

Добрый денб. Отвечу цитатой с 1 поста этой темы. А детали- уже в ЛС




> Хочу предложить вам ещё 2 полных сценария У*Лётной темы :"У*Лётная "(свадьба),"От винта"(юбилей) 
> СВАДЬБА и ЮБИЛЕЙ - *два совершенно разных*   по конкурсно-игровому наполнению сценария.Да и повод очень отличается. Так что если вам нужно провести юбилей- стоит брать именно юбилейный вариант,так как вся текстовка и игровая программа для юбиляра,а не жениха и невесты

----------


## Асемика

*elen-ka20*, можно мне как то приобрести улетный юбилей

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Дорогая (можно так вас назвать??))) Елена!!! Огромнейшее вам "БЛАГОДАРЮ"!!!! за ваш сценарий "улетный юбилей", прошел просто суууперрр!!!! Сначала дааа....долго разбирали сидели, ознакамливались, а потом и адаптировали под себя, волновались очень!! Но провели шикарно, пока при помощи атрибутов, но если ещё и костюмы прикольные пошить- будет крууто!! Спасибооо!! Вы-мастер своего дела!!!

----------

elen-ka20 (01.11.2018)

----------


## elen-ka20

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!! за доверие,за ваш отзыв и за похвалу! !! Пусть все праздники проходят только так !
Рада что не подвела,  ведь вы впервые работали по моему материалу.И здорово что первый "блин" не стал комом!

----------

